# my new puppie Coco



## f-pink-princess (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Awwwww gorgoues:thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWW wow gorgeous what breed


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Awww.... my jaw dropped... SO cute!!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

very cute.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous little pupster :thumbup::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, what a sweet little face.xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very cute. Liking the face


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

AWWWWWW!!! Adorable little pup!! xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

all i can say is



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## f-pink-princess (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, shes the best thing that has happened to me in a while :001_wubexcept getting engaged) I now feel compleate, she gives me so much joy & makes me laugh. She is a Boston Terrier crossed with a French bulldog, im not quite sure how u refere to that,: somewebsites say Frenchbos & Faux frenbo bulldogs any ideas?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

f-pink-princess said:


> Thanks, shes the best thing that has happened to me in a while :001_wubexcept getting engaged) I now feel compleate, she gives me so much joy & makes me laugh. She is a Boston Terrier crossed with a French bulldog, im not quite sure how u refere to that,: somewebsites say Frenchbos & Faux frenbo bulldogs any ideas?


Boston terrier x french bulldog does just fine as thats what he is :thumbup: also very very very adorable


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ah gorgeous puppy!


----------

